# Looking for webcam that supports output via CAT5



## semi-ambivalent (Jun 26, 2022)

We have a critter that's been coming through our property at night and marking its turf. It's likely a fox but there's coyotes around too. What I'm looking for is a camera that can transmit across a CAT5 cable to a computer where I could save and view the file. I have hundreds of feet of CAT5 and can get power to an outlet type PS. I don't want wifi and I certainly don't want to have to download some proprietary app to see the output. Nothing professional level but more than the $39.95 stuff I've found so far. Grateful for any experiences.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 26, 2022)

Any POE gear around? You can get some nice cheap POE cams. IR light needs power. So consider that too.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 26, 2022)

If you want motion activation on cams you need to think of software options.
Zoneminder or BlueCherryDVR on Linux.
Those two work. multimedia/zoneminder is hard to setup but powerful.
Their motion mask will provide PNG output of shape outline which is very nice for fine tuning.
I just don't find it nice to use.
BlueCherry went open source a while back and I still buy licenses. Good to support something that works so well.

Motion capture is the weak point on all these software's.
Windy days and trees are swaying means lots of false positives.

If you want real basic there is a port named multimedia/motion


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 26, 2022)

Here is a basic cheap no-name POE camera.US-Amazon link
Near price point you mentioned.
With no POE Equipment you need to consider the options.
Cheap POE router like TP Link ~$40. That will serve many cams.
-Versus-
POE Injector for single cam. That is cheapest option. Maybe $30
POE+ brings higher amperage and voltage allowing for really long runs.
Arecont is a good brand POE Camera that are costly but there are ebay deals.

If you care about your outdoor equipment get a POE ethernet lightning protector.

If your looking for absolute cheapest there may be an balun for that. Analog cameras only.








						2-PACK RJ45 Jack to BNC Male CCTV Video Balun Adapter, CablesOnline BL-101-2  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2-PACK RJ45 Jack to BNC Male CCTV Video Balun Adapter, CablesOnline BL-101-2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



Might need to inject power with something like this and a wall wart:








						Power over Ethernet Passive PoE Adapter Injector + Splitter Kit 5v 12v 24v 48v  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Power over Ethernet Passive PoE Adapter Injector + Splitter Kit 5v 12v 24v 48v at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



You would also need to test your wiring carefully here on the cheap approach..
Also you need to digitize this analog signal. Video capture.
Zoneminder does not do analog anymore nor BlueCherry.
Motion works with Bt878 cards.

Whereas POE is plug and Play.
Some vendors play games and offer 24VDC POE..
POE is 48VDC and POE+ is 56VDC. Anything else is out of spec.

Webcams are all USB and the reach there is only 70ft with extenders.


----------

